# Bear in the Birdfeeders - why I have an electric fence ...



## JRH (Dec 30, 2010)

Here are three groups of bear pix. This guy would love another shot at my hives, but now they're behind an electric fence.

This is the first group of bear shots:

http://www.photoshop.com/users/jeff_hills/albums/22f97a7f41f74968b8fbe9896ffbcfbb/slideshow

This is the second:

http://www.photoshop.com/users/jeff_hills/albums/e0d6b43a253e4045a3836d679ebcda02/slideshow

And this is the third:

http://www.photoshop.com/users/jeff_hills/albums/51c463ea4fd94c0789e09d1165e6d6f5/slideshow

Hope you enjoy them.

JRH


----------



## FreyaFL (Sep 9, 2011)

Very cool! Makes me think of all the complaining people do about squirrels, though. LOL


----------



## clgs (Aug 6, 2008)

WOW - up close and personal. For those of us not in bear country, thanks for sharing a peek into your world. I know they create havoc for you.


----------



## Benthic (May 1, 2011)

Just out of curiosity...what *was* in that pot? He seemed to be pretty interested in it.

Brian


----------



## ctgolfer (May 4, 2011)

WOW, great pics, better in your back yard then mine! Thanks for posting them. I enjoyed seeing them.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Did you take the pic's or was it a night cam.? 

This is the one that was on my deck eating out of our birdfeeder. I ran for the camera as my wife and daughter ran for the closet.


----------

